# France in September?



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Up to now our French trips have been in May, June or July.

Thinking of going in September next year - what's the weather, crowds, site/aire availability usually like for the month of September?

Thanks


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Morag

More details please. :wink: 

France varies quite a lot from North to South in September, but we have been several times and enjoyed it just as much as earlier in the year.

A lot depends on where you fancy and what you want to do and see, but the crowds will certainly have thinned out (not many kids around! :evil: ) sites may be running down a bit but will still be open, aires will be no problem, and the weather will be just as unpredictable as ever . . . usually the same as here but hotter as you go south. (No surprise there then!  )

Dave


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi Dave,

Yeah, I keep forgetting it's such a big country with lots of potential for weather variables. I should know better, living up here :lol: 

Thinking of down to Vendee, then maybe Brittany/Normandy on the way back up.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

We "did" Normandy mid-September to early October 2010 and it was great. Some aires were full, some sites were closed.

Weather was mainly good, but we enjoyed walking on a wide deserted beach at Quend Plage, on a grey, windy day. Most of the rest of the time it was wall-to-wall sunshine.

Suck it and see - Gordon


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

I would like to say it is heaving with people, all aires and FP sites full and roads chocka block but I would be telling porkies.

Weather is normally settled and if we do find a bit of cloud/rain, we just head south until we find the sun. 

Worked for us this year in the Loire Valley and La Rochelle regions. Temps up to 30C and lovely warm evening. Last year we went down to the Dordogne and temperatures were up to 32C.

We tend go for the second half of September and mostly use France Passion sites . We are often the only M/Homes on site. Can't really comment on aires as we don't use them.

Maybe see you on the lovely quiet roads next September?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

our "normal" time to go over there, the weather is probably on the change as you go through September, but as Dave says, the further south you go, the warmer it is!

Zeb & I were over there at the same time this year (early / mid sept), he was limited to Normandy / Brittany and apparently got some grotty stuff, we went to the Loire valley and had some lovely weather! 8) :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hezbez said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Yeah, I keep forgetting it's such a big country with lots of potential for weather variables. I should know better, living up here :lol:
> 
> Thinking of down to Vendee, then maybe Brittany/Normandy on the way back up.


How long will you be in France?

That's also a pretty vital component :wink: . We spent a fortnight showing friends around Normandy/Brittany this September and barely scratched the surface. (_The weather was not kind this year_!!  )

If you have not been before, you might consider going no further than Southern Brittany. There is so much to do in Brittany/Normandy, and it's our favourite area in the whole of France - and we have seen most of it over the years. :wink:

A meander along the Loire would be very pleaseant either on the way there or back, as it would not be much of a detour.

Dave 

Edit. Just saw Mike's post.
Limited since we were lugging friends around with us - which was a pity because we failed to meet up with Mike and Viv. The weather is usually pretty good in September though, so don't let that put you off.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

We had a month in the Dordogne in September as we have done for the last few years.

The weather can be changeable but this year the weather in September was better than that we experienced in the same area in June.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

autostratus said:


> We had a month in the Dordogne in September as we have done for the last few years.
> 
> The weather can be changeable but this year the weather in September was better than that we experienced in the same area in June.


That was our experience this year as well. Having said that we heard from friends who were in Brittany then and they were having similar weather.

Which area were you thinking of going to?


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

We were there for 2 weeks this September. Weather was rubbish over much of the North / North-west of France (remains of Hurricane Katia mainly), so we went down to Provence (Avignon / mont Ventoux area), where it was 32C & very pleasant.

Always seemed to be room on aires, though we do tend to arrive early afternoon rather than leaving it too late.

we used >>Weather Online<< to track and predict where the nicest weather was going to be, and it worked a charm.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

August here was so awful that we just took off to France at the beginning of September looking for the sun. Three days later we found it at St Etienne, and we basked in it for the rest of the month via the Med, Narbonne and all the way ( slowly ) home.

Aires were almost empty, still plenty of ACSI discount sites open, roads uncrowded. Amazed at how few UK MH's we saw, and even the ubiquitous Dutch were sparse.

OK, we were eventually lucky with the weather, but we shall certainly be spending next September in La Belle France.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

ThursdaysChild said:


> Aires were almost empty, still plenty of ACSI discount sites open, roads uncrowded. Amazed at how few UK MH's we saw, and even the ubiquitous Dutch were sparse.


Hi Thursdays

That's another advantage to going later in the year.

Most of the Continentals seem a bit wimpish. 8O Their camping season is very short, which is advantageous for us since there's never a problem finding a good pitch, even tough the grass will be worn out on some of them. :roll:

We have been both ahead of, and after the main season, and prefer the later option. More fresh fruit and veg available in the shops for one thing. :wink:

Dave


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Morag we were swimming in the med near St Tropez in late october this year.
Have been to France several times in September, both in the motorhome and on the motorbike. 
Get over the channel and head for the sun.
We can have a chat at the New Year meet.

Sue


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

We always go 6 weeks May/June and 6 weeks Aug/ to end Sept. Apart from a few sites closing on 15th Sept. the big difference is the amount of fresh local produce available in the markets. If you think the Spring is good then the autumn stalls will blow you minds away  

Weather has never stopped us doing anything or everything. Usually sunny and warm, and if it's not then buy a paper and travel to where it is good.

We have noticed the darker evenings towards the end of Sept. but it is so nice sitting outside as dusk falls when it is still so warm. 

Try it.

Sue


----------



## Levvo001 (Jun 11, 2009)

Was there for a week in September, and had wall to wall sunshine most of the time. Travelled all the way from Calais to just over the Spanish border (Gerona); didn't book anything and had no problem finding sites or aires with capacity. 

Weather can change quickly down south that time of year, and thunderstorms are a regular issue in the Languedoc/Provence. 

Would agree that you'd probably get more settled weather between the Loire and Dordogne rivers, and there's plenty of beautiful country in that (wide) band.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Spent three weeks in the Limousin, Dordogne and Lot during September this year. Weather on the whole was lovely, with just a couple of damp days. Loads of warm sunshine.

En route down we stayed over at an attractive free aire at Lamotte-Beuvron on the D2020, just south of Orleans, at the end of August. No hook-up, but all other services. And able to get free wi-fi in the van too. Arrived just before 6pm and were about the last of some 30-odd vans to get on that evening. Watched many more try unsuccessfully during the following couple of hours. 

We liked it so much we stayed at the same place on the way back just after mid-September - barely a quarter full. A complete contrast.

We'll be returning to France, heading south next September.


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

The first time we went to France it was September - we toured but admittedly it wasn't in a MH. We had a fantastic time!

We started in Normandy and followed the coast round via Brittany to the Loire, my wife got sunburnt in Carnac.

The Loire was brilliant.

When we no longer have to plan our trips around school holidays we'll certainly be touring France in September again!

MrWez


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Normandy and Brittany have similar weather to southern England I think.

Our trip this year covered the end of spring, the whole summer and Autumn. We have been back a week or so now.

So we were there right through the peak season. The only time the weather was totally settled (in the south of France) was mid July to the end of August yet the last two weeks of September in the Dordogne were really warm but chilly in the morning and chilly by early evening.

We found suprisingly that by as early as the 20th August most of the "holiday" crowd thinned out considerably overnight. To be honest we were worried about being there peak season but it was great. There was only one Aire we couldnt get on near St Tropez in early August and it was good to be part of the throng for a while knowing we could escape when we wanted.

I tend to study the weather closley on Zoover or Meteo France and follow the sun but not to the extent it changes our plans too much


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Just remembered that our first trip to France was one October Half Term (so late Oct).

We awoke to a fairly heavy frost on an aire at Dieppe, which had decent views over the harbour and town but was deprived of sunshine until about 11am by high cliffs.

With luck, you'll have a great time - Gordon


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

Hi ,we live in the vendee 20 mins from the sea,sitting out in 23degs today the weather here has been changable but still very good ,,can,t beat it this time of year ..only trouble is,,, were comming to uk now for 2 months hope your weather is ok regards LES...


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*best months*

One of the Best months to go.

Sea is Warmer!

But I also like may through to end of June.

TM


----------

